# ALSA & chip audio MCP51 ALC883, suono distorto!

## sirion

Il mio problema mi sta tormentando da tanto, tanto tempo, da Febbraio per la precisione, ho cercato su google, ricercato i forum guardato guide, provato drivers, potrei quasi scriverci una guida io stesso di questa odissea, comunque ora descrivo il problema.

Ho provato ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04 alla prima installazione il suono si sentiva leggermente, ma era tremendamente gracchiante (Feisty Fawn ha di default ALSA 1.0.13). Allora ho cominciato a ricercare il problema so google: ho provato ad aggiornare ALSA all'ultima stabile sul sito (1.0.14) ma niente stesso problema suono distorto, ho letto la documentazione e ho provato alcune opzioni per i file di configurazione di ALSA :

come :

options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig (suono distorto)

oppure:

options snd-hda-intel model=6stack-dig (suono distorto)

oppure:

options snd-hda-intel index=0,1 model=3stack-dig (nessun suono)

oppure:

options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 o 2 con o single_cmd=1 (spesso nessun suono)

ed altro ancora... alla fine andavo quasi a caso.

Niente da fare, altre opzioni non le conosco non ho trovato la documentazione sul sito di ALSA (sito un po' scomodo da ricercare tra l'altro).

Ho provato ad installare anche OSS su Fawn ma sempre stessa cosa, suono gracchiante.

Sono passato a Gentoo visto che avevo già intenzione di reinstallarla.

Stessa cosa in gentoo, suono udibile ma distorto (sempre i soliti rumori di interferenza), comincio a pensare che non riguardi i driver sonori, ma qualcosa come un conflitto IRQ (anche se nel 2007 ero convinto che fossero storia vecchia), ma non saprei come indagare il problema.

ecco l'hardware:

cat /proc/asound/cards:

```

0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfe024000 irq 16

```

cat /proc/asound/version:

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14.

Compiled on Jun 18 2007 for kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (SMP)

lspci -vv

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03a3 (rev a2)

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: [40] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

      Command: WarmRst+ DblEnd-

      Link Control: CFlE+ CST- CFE- <LkFail- Init+ EOC- TXO- <CRCErr=0

      Link Config: MLWI=8bit MLWO=8bit LWI=8bit LWO=8bit

      Revision ID: 0.16

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ac (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03aa (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03a9 (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ab (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03a8 (rev a2)

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b5 (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b4 (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ad (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ae (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03af (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b0 (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b1 (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b2 (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b3 (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b6 (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:02.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03bc (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

00:02.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03ba (rev a1)

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b7 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fcffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000eff00000

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

   Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

      Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 41a9

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

   Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

      Device: Supported: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

      Device: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

      Device: Errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

      Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

      Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s, Port 0

      Link: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

      Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk+ ExtSynch-

      Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16

      Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

      Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

      Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

      Slot: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power-

      Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:05.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b8 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

   Memory behind bridge: fdf00000-fdffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fde00000-00000000fde00000

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

   Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

      Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 41b1

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

   Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

      Device: Supported: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

      Device: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

      Device: Errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

      Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

      Device: MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x0, ASPM L0s, Port 1

      Link: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

      Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

      Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x8

      Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

      Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

      Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

      Slot: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power-

      Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03b9 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: fdd00000-fddfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdc00000-00000000fdc00000

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

   Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

      Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 41b9

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

   Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

      Device: Supported: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

      Device: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

      Device: Errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

      Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

      Device: MaxPayload 256 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Port 3

      Link: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

      Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

      Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1

      Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

      Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

      Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

      Slot: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power-

      Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:07.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03bb (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: fd900000-fd9fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fd800000-00000000fd800000

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

   Capabilities: [40] #0d [0000]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

      Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 41c1

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

   Capabilities: [80] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

      Device: Supported: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

      Device: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

      Device: Errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

      Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

      Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Port 2

      Link: Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

      Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

      Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1

      Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

      Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

      Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

      Slot: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power-

      Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81bc

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

   Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

      Command: BaseUnitID=9 UnitCnt=15 MastHost- DefDir- DUL-

      Link Control 0: CFlE+ CST- CFE- <LkFail- Init+ EOC- TXO- <CRCErr=0 IsocEn- LSEn+ ExtCTL- 64b-

      Link Config 0: MLWI=8bit DwFcIn- MLWO=8bit DwFcOut- LWI=8bit DwFcInEn- LWO=8bit DwFcOutEn-

      Link Control 1: CFlE- CST- CFE- <LkFail+ Init- EOC+ TXO+ <CRCErr=0 IsocEn- LSEn- ExtCTL- 64b-

      Link Config 1: MLWI=8bit DwFcIn- MLWO=8bit DwFcOut- LWI=8bit DwFcInEn- LWO=8bit DwFcOutEn-

      Revision ID: 1.03

      Link Frequency 0: 1.0GHz

      Link Error 0: <Prot- <Ovfl- <EOC- CTLTm-

      Link Frequency Capability 0: 200MHz+ 300MHz+ 400MHz+ 500MHz+ 600MHz+ 800MHz+ 1.0GHz+ 1.2GHz- 1.4GHz- 1.6GHz- Vend-

      Feature Capability: IsocFC+ LDTSTOP+ CRCTM- ECTLT- 64bA- UIDRD-

      Link Frequency 1: 200MHz

      Link Error 1: <Prot- <Ovfl- <EOC- CTLTm-

      Link Frequency Capability 1: 200MHz- 300MHz- 400MHz- 500MHz- 600MHz- 800MHz- 1.0GHz- 1.2GHz- 1.4GHz- 1.6GHz- Vend-

      Error Handling: PFlE+ OFlE+ PFE- OFE- EOCFE- RFE- CRCFE- SERRFE- CF- RE- PNFE- ONFE- EOCNFE- RNFE- CRCNFE- SERRNFE-

      Prefetchable memory behind bridge Upper: 00-00

      Bus Number: 00

   Capabilities: [e0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81bc

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81bc

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

   Region 4: I/O ports at 1c00 [size=64]

   Region 5: I/O ports at 1c80 [size=64]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a3)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81bc

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81bc

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: Memory at fe02f000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81bc

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 16

   Region 0: Memory at fe02e000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [44] Debug port

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81bc

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

   Region 0: [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

   Region 1: [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

   Region 2: [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

   Region 3: [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

   Region 4: I/O ports at fd00 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81bc

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

   Region 0: I/O ports at 09f0 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at 0bf0 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at 0970 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at 0b70 [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at f800 [size=16]

   Region 5: Memory at fe02d000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [b0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/2 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [cc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81bc

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20

   Region 0: I/O ports at 09e0 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at 0be0 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at 0960 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at 0b60 [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at f300 [size=16]

   Region 5: Memory at fe02c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [b0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/2 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [cc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=128

   I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

   Memory behind bridge: fdb00000-fdbfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: fda00000-fdafffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

   Capabilities: [b8] #0d [0000]

   Capabilities: [8c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8249

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0 (500ns min, 1250ns max)

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 16

   Region 0: Memory at fe024000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8221

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0 (250ns min, 5000ns max)

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: Memory at fe02b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Region 1: I/O ports at f200 [size=8]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable+ DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

   Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Unknown device 2220

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21

   Region 0: Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Region 1: Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Region 3: Memory at fb000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Region 5: I/O ports at cf00 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at fcfe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

      Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

      Device: Latency L0s <256ns, L1 <4us

      Device: AtnBtn- AtnInd- PwrInd-

      Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

      Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

      Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Port 0

      Link: Latency L0s <256ns, L1 <4us

      Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 128 bytes CommClk+ ExtSynch-

      Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8208

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21

   Region 0: I/O ports at df00 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at de00 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at dd00 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at dc00 [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at db00 [size=16]

   Region 5: Memory at fd9fe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 1

      Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

      Device: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

      Device: AtnBtn- AtnInd- PwrInd-

      Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

      Device: RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

      Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Port 1

      Link: Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

      Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

      Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1

05:08.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 81fe

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Latency: 32 (8000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

   Region 0: Memory at fdbff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Region 1: I/O ports at bf00 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Sat Jun 16 02:51:08 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009f000 end: 000000000009f000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009f000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000003fdf0000 end: 000000003fef0000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003fef0000 size: 0000000000003000 end: 000000003fef3000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003fef3000 size: 000000000000d000 end: 000000003ff00000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000f0000000 size: 0000000002000000 end: 00000000f2000000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000001400000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003fef3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef3000 - 000000003ff00000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f2000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

126MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5b50

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 261872) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   261872

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   261872

On node 0 totalpages: 261872

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 253 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32243 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x000f75d0

ACPI: XSDT (v001 Nvidia ASUSACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fef30c0

ACPI: FADT (v003 Nvidia ASUSACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fef9640

ACPI: HPET (v001 Nvidia ASUSACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000098) @ 0x3fef9880

ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia ASUSACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fef9900

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia ASUSACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fef9780

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA ASUSACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x03000000) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfeff0000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3ff00000:b0100000)

Detected 2400.058 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 259827

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda7 udev

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0540000 soft=c0520000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1030220k/1047488k available (3116k kernel code, 16536k reserved, 820k data, 240k init, 129984k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe17000 - 0xfffff000   (1952 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04df000 - 0xc051b000   ( 240 kB)

      .data : 0xc040b232 - 0xc04d8414   ( 820 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc040b232   (3116 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Using HPET for base-timer

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4803.17 BogoMIPS (lpj=24015888)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 06

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0541000 soft=c0521000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4800.03 BogoMIPS (lpj=24000170)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 06

Total of 2 processors activated (9603.21 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=168

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent fixed MTRR settings

mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

mtrr: corrected configuration.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fa000000-fcffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fdf00000-fdffffff

  PREFETCH window: fde00000-fdefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:07.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fd900000-fd9fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd800000-fd8fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

  PREFETCH window: fda00000-fdafffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2508k freed

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1182172569.360:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.2 (2007/01/02) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Jun 16 2007 02:49:31) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Jun 16 2007 02:49:36) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie03]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 5120k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c340

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc376, set palette = c00cc3e0

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP51: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

NFORCE-MCP51: chipset revision 161

NFORCE-MCP51: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP51: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfd00-0xfd07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfd08-0xfd0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: Maxtor 6L200P0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW SH-S182D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 398297088 sectors (203928 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24792/255/63<6>hdb: hw_config=6b00

, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 < hdb5 >

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 240k freed

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 16, io mem 0xfe02e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 17, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 2-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-3

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:08.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[fdbff000-fdbff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

libata version 2.00 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xF800 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xF808 irq 19

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 1

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x977

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3250820AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xF300 irq 20

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xF308 irq 20

scsi2 : sata_nv

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d800011bc02d]

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x9E7

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x967

ahci 0000:04:00.0: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> Link [APC6] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

ahci 0000:04:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 1 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:04:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8E34100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 21

scsi4 : ahci

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 8072, nTxLock = 64582

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [AAZA] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.1 to 64

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth1: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8221 bound to 0000:00:14.0

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c80

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:56:04 PDT 2006

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2048248k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2048248k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA I2C Device] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA I2C Device] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA I2C Device] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hdb5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

```

il modulo hda-codec non riconosce la scheda e fa un ricerca nel bios (azione di default secondo i doc di alsa), ma non credo sia quello il problema, oss aveva gli stessi problemi di suono gracchiante.

Ho provato anche il linuxsoundpack fornito dalla realtek (sembra solo una versione auto compilante ed installante di alsa, ma non so se hanno modificato i sorgenti) ma non cambia nulla.

Non so come indagare il problema, se fosse un conflitto IRQ (che per ora è l'unica supposizione che mi sono fatto) come faccio a trovarlo ?

Grazie per il vostro tempo!

----------

## jiojio74

Ci provo: non è che non si tratta di un problema software?

Altra ipotesi: i volumi di alsa sono tutti al massimo? A volte mi è capitato di sentir gracchiare le casse quando sparavo il volume di alsa al massimo e quello delle casse a poco. Il giusto, credo, sia un compromesso fra i due.

Le casse attaccate ad altri dispositivi non hanno problemi?

----------

## sirion

Spe mi spiego meglio... non è che gracchia sempre in maniera uniforme come se il volume fosse troppo sparato, il suono è discontinuo, ogni tanto sento qualcosa ma sopra quando il suono si sente c'è una quantità improponibile di rumore di disturbo, i volumi son a posto ormai ho installato alsa abb volte da controllare i volumi mi automaticamente.

ho solo un jack per le casse, dei jack frontali va solo il mic, e la cosa abb strana che ho scoperto ora è che se parlo nel mic sento la mia voce senza distorsione.

non so più a cosa pensare, forse qualcosa che non va in gstreamer, ma ho provato a lanciare un mp3 da console (senza avviare gnome) ma i rumori ci sono.

Mah... continuo a brancolare nel buio.

grazie per la risposta!

----------

## djinnZ

Primo abilita hda-intel (in make.conf ALSA_CARDS) e prova anche ati/ali5xxx come device (sono fuori quindi non posso verificare in alcun modo).

Non è che c'è un jumper o una opzione nel bios per usare una uscita amplificata?

Per quanto riguarda i conflitti irq prova se succede qualcosa usando pci=routeirq etc.

Per fare una prima verifica all'acpi vedi [url]qui[/url]. Installa il compilatore (è in portage non ci vuole molto) e prova a ricompilare la dsdt. Se ti da errore puoi provare a fixarla altrimenti non ti fissare.

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Per fare una prima verifica all'acpi vedi [url]qui[/url].

 

Manca l'URL  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  Uff...

Non facevi prima a riportarlo direttamente?

Fa caldo ed il maledetto programma di stampa (odio il periodo delle dichiarazioni) mi interrompe di continuo per conferma del piffero mentre digito.  :Mad: 

cmq è questo.

----------

## sirion

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Primo abilita hda-intel (in make.conf ALSA_CARDS) e prova anche ati/ali5xxx come device (sono fuori quindi non posso verificare in alcun modo).
> 
> Non è che c'è un jumper o una opzione nel bios per usare una uscita amplificata?
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i conflitti irq prova se succede qualcosa usando pci=routeirq etc.
> ...

 

l'opzione nel bios non credo che ci sia...

scusa l'ignoranza pci=routeirq dove lo piazzo ? su /etc/modules.d/alda ?

ho trovato un daemon chiamato irqbalance e lo metto ad avvio di default, o meglio di boot ?

secondo quello che scrive portage: irqbalance : Distribute hardware interrupts across processors on a multiprocessor system

non so cosa faccia di preciso ma non sembra funzionare.

Grazie per il link, se devo sistemare dsdt mi sa che impazzirò, sembra tanta roba e molto tecnica.

Ho visto che sono usciti un sacco di aggiornamenti del BIOS per la mia scheda madre (ASUS P5N-E SLI ho visto vari fix, magari succede qualcosa.

----------

## djinnZ

opzione della linea di comando del kernel da inserire in lilo.conf od in grub.

Prima di aggiornare il bios fatti una copia e preparati a provarne diversi se vuoi provare a fixare la dsdt. Alcune volte gli aggiornamenti non fanno che rendere le cose ancora più ingarbugliate. Semmai fatti un giro su acpi.sf.net e vedi se qualche anima pia non ha già postato la dsdt coretta (facendo attenzione ad usarla con la corrispondente versione del bios)

----------

## sirion

Ho iniziato a spulciare i wiki di Alsa e forse sto cominciando a vedere la luce alla fine del tunnel : 

Sound can be heard but it is distorted:

*Some cards, notably SB Live! ones, suffer from distortion if the volume on some subchannels is higher than 66%. Some suffer distortion if the Master volume is higher than 66%, for some others the threshold is 50%. Reduce all volume setting. If the distortion goes away, experiment until you determine which are the highest volume settings that don't trigger distortion.

*Some cards, especially motherboard chipsets, have small limits on the fragment size (specified for example in the DMixPlugin configuration). Many cards cannot handle fragment sizes greater than 4096 bytes, and if it is bigger the fragment seems to be truncated and the sound becomes choppy.

*Some cards, especially recent ones, can only handle a fixed set of frequencies. Some can only handle a single frequency,usually 48000Hz. try to use the plug: plugin prefix when playing. If your card can only play a single fixed frequency you must ensure that the driver is told that (by the use of driver-specific option parameters), and the ALSA library is setup up to output sample only at that frequency. Usually this will involve using the plug plugin in /etc/asound.conf. 

Credo che il mio caso sia l'ultimo, ovvero la frequenza fissa a 48000Hz, forse riesco a sistemare da configurazione.

----------

## sirion

Ho provato a convertire le frequenze con mplayer:

ad esempio se lancio : 

```

mplayer -af rate=175000 file.mp3

```

il suono è molto meno distorto, e riesco a sentire quasi chiaramente il file mp3, anche se dell'interferenza rimane, forse devo sistemare anche la grandezza dei frammenti. Nel caso riesca a far andare il suono in maniera pulita posto il file di configurazione /etc/asound.conf.

----------

## !ico

io ho la tua stessa scheda madre e quindi anche la stessa scheda audio,  e non ho riscontrato problemi.. sicuro che i tuoi mp3 siano a posto?   :Rolling Eyes: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## sirion

 *!ico wrote:*   

> io ho la tua stessa scheda madre e quindi anche la stessa scheda audio,  e non ho riscontrato problemi.. sicuro che i tuoi mp3 siano a posto?  
> 
> ola 

 

beh direi di si, ho provato anche un film in divx e fa la stessa cosa.

Se tu non hai problemi non è che mi mandi i un lsipci --v un dmesg, cat /proc/asound/cards, cat /proc/asound/card0/#codec, magari la configurazione del file /etc/modules.d/alsa ?

Se ti viene in mente qualcos'altro allega.

----------

## !ico

```
ico@gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/modules.d/alsa 

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

```

```
ico@gentoo ~ $ cat /proc/asound/cards 

 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfe024000 irq 22

```

```

ico@gentoo ~ $ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 

Codec: Analog Devices AD1986A

Address: 0

Vendor Id: 0x11d41986

Subsystem Id: 0x104381b3

Revision Id: 0x100500

Default PCM:

    rates [0x7f]: 8000 11025 16000 22050 32000 44100 48000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x00, stepsize=0x00, mute=1

Default Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x1f, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

... e tutti i vari node che però sono tanti, non so se sia il caso..
```

dmesg non dice niente di particolare.

nel kernel ho solo CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

e nel make.conf ho ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel", dopodichè ho emerso alsa-utils.[/code]

A meno di errori nella installazione non vedo dove possa essere il tuo problema..  :Rolling Eyes: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Potete postare entrambi le versioni del bios? Se sono diverse quella di !ico è quella giusta.

@sirion Mi viene a mente una cosa stupida, se sei su un pc ovviamente: prova prima a far funzionare il computer con l'alimentatore staccato dal case e prova anche a mettere la scheda audio in modo tale che la staffa metallica non tocchi il case. Se il rumore si attenua isolando l'alimentatore (cerca di non toccarlo mentre è sotto tensione) vuol dire che è da buttare, se invece isolando la staffa si riduce il rumore vuol dire che è uno degli altri componenti.

----------

## sirion

 *!ico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ico@gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/modules.d/alsa 
> 
> ...

 

La configurazione è simile...

 *!ico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ico@gentoo ~ $ cat /proc/asound/cards 
> 
> ...

 

anche con questo comando + o - ho le stesse cose

 *!ico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ico@gentoo ~ $ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 
> ...

 

Qui ho le differenze maggiori... da me alsa usa un altro codec...

```

Codec: Realtek ALC883

Address: 0

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0883

Subsystem Id: 0x10438249

Revision Id: 0x100002

Default PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

```

probabilmente perché a me dmesg mi da :

```

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

```

 *!ico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nel kernel ho solo CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m
> 
> e nel make.conf ho ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel", dopodichè ho emerso alsa-utils.
> ...

 

Anche io ho la variabile ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

e ho alsa compilato come modulo.

Io ho una scheda madre ASUS P5N-E SLI con BIOS con versione 0602

Scheda audio : Realtek ALC883 6-channel CODEC

----------

## sirion

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Potete postare entrambi le versioni del bios? Se sono diverse quella di !ico è quella giusta.

 

Versione BIOS 0602 per Asus P5N-E SLI

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @sirion Mi viene a mente una cosa stupida, se sei su un pc ovviamente: prova prima a far funzionare il computer con l'alimentatore staccato dal case e prova anche a mettere la scheda audio in modo tale che la staffa metallica non tocchi il case. Se il rumore si attenua isolando l'alimentatore (cerca di non toccarlo mentre è sotto tensione) vuol dire che è da buttare, se invece isolando la staffa si riduce il rumore vuol dire che è uno degli altri componenti.

 

In windows l'audio va senza problemi, scusate se non l'ho specificato, quindi non credo sia un problema di questo tipo, o sbaglio?

Inoltre il chip non è in una scheda audio ma integrato sulla MB.

----------

## sirion

Nuove notizie...

Ho scoperto che la mia scheda madre P5N-E SLI avendo un chip RealTek ALC883 che è di tipo Azalia può solo campionare a 196 KHz e 24 bit.

 *da wikipedia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Azalia è il nome in codice utilizzato per definire l'"High Definiton Audio" sviluppato da Intel. Si tratta di un audio digitale di qualità superiore sul PC per un'esperienza surround-sound coinvolgente, riconoscimento vocale di qualità elevata e funzionalità Voice over IP, oltre a consentire la fruizione dell'audio Dolby dei PC. È stato introdotto con i chipset i925X e i915 per il Pentium 4 Prescott di ultima genererazione, e poi è stato implementato anche nelle rispettive evoluzioni i955X, i945 e i975X, per sostituire l'ormai obsoleto standard AC97. Supporta audio multicanale con campionamento a 196 KHz e 24 bit.
> 
> 

 

ecco un link ad una recensione della mia mobo:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=727&num=1

Qui viene sbandierato che ho una scheda audio di tipo Azalia.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ASUS quality and innovations that enthusiasts have come to expect from their cutting edge products? Well, some of its many features include Intel Quad-Core support, NVIDIA SLI, and HD Azalia Audio.
> 
> 

 

Infatti quando variavo la frequenza di resample con mplayer quando mettevo 192000 il suono era quasi decente (prima ho dovuto mettere pci=noacpi come opzione su grub, thx djinnz).

Il problema è che mplayer mi faceva arrivare solo a 192000 e non a 196000hz.

Spero che con il plug plugin di alsa di poter arrivare a quella frequenza.

----------

## !ico

 *sirion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Versione BIOS 0602 per Asus P5N-E SLI
> 
> 

 

sono un idiota...   :Exclamation: 

in realtà fino all'ultimo dovevo prendere quella ma poi ho preso un'altra e mi sono dimenticato del cambio...   :Embarassed: 

per la cronaca comunque ho  una asus m2npv-vm.

non ho una realtek, però lspci mi restituisce questo 

```

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
```

che mi sembrava simile al tuo...

vabbe, come non avessi detto niente, scusatemi..  :Embarassed: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## sirion

Ho provato un paio di configurazioni del file /etc/asound.conf ma non sembra funzionare...    :Mad: 

Forse perché sbaglio qualcosa nella configurazione...  :Sad: 

----------

## sirion

Mi son accorto che il microfono va... ovvero sento perfettamente la mia voce dal microfono senza alcun disturbo.

Se invece cerco di ascoltare un qualsiasi suono ho un quintale di interferenze...

Potrebbe esserci un conflitto scheda audio/hard disk ?

----------

## Tigerwalk

credo che dovresti insistere nella ricerca dei codec per la tua scheda audio.

Da un'occhiata a questa discussione e, a siccome il link alla pagina dei moduli hda-intel non è più funzionante, te li posto sotto

```
Module snd-hda-intel

  --------------------

    Module for Intel HD Audio (ICH6, ICH6M, ESB2, ICH7, ICH8),

      ATI SB450, SB600, RS600,

      VIA VT8251/VT8237A,

      SIS966, ULI M5461

    model   - force the model name

    position_fix - Fix DMA pointer (0 = auto, 1 = none, 2 = POSBUF, 3 = FIFO size)

    single_cmd  - Use single immediate commands to communicate with

      codecs (for debugging only)

    enable_msi   - Enable Message Signaled Interrupt (MSI) (default = off)

    This module supports one card and autoprobe.

    Each codec may have a model table for different configurations.

    If your machine isn't listed there, the default (usually minimal)

    configuration is set up.  You can pass "model=<name>" option to

    specify a certain model in such a case.  There are different

    models depending on the codec chip.

     Model name   Description

     ----------    -----------

   ALC880

     3stack   3-jack in back and a headphone out

     3stack-digout   3-jack in back, a HP out and a SPDIF out

     5stack   5-jack in back, 2-jack in front

     5stack-digout   5-jack in back, 2-jack in front, a SPDIF out

     6stack   6-jack in back, 2-jack in front

     6stack-digout   6-jack with a SPDIF out

     w810      3-jack

     z71v      3-jack (HP shared SPDIF)

     asus      3-jack (ASUS Mobo)

     asus-w1v   ASUS W1V

     asus-dig   ASUS with SPDIF out

     asus-dig2   ASUS with SPDIF out (using GPIO2)

     uniwill   3-jack

     fujitsu   Fujitsu Laptops (Pi1536)

     F1734      2-jack

     lg      LG laptop (m1 express dual)

     lg-lw      LG LW20/LW25 laptop

     tcl      TCL S700

     clevo      Clevo laptops (m520G, m665n)

     test      for testing/debugging purpose, almost all controls can be

         adjusted.  Appearing only when compiled with

         $CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   ALC260

     hp      HP machines

     hp-3013   HP machines (3013-variant)

     fujitsu   Fujitsu S7020

     acer      Acer TravelMate

     basic      fixed pin assignment (old default model)

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   ALC262

     fujitsu   Fujitsu Laptop

     hp-bpc   HP xw4400/6400/8400/9400 laptops

     hp-bpc-d7000   HP BPC D7000

     benq      Benq ED8

     hippo      Hippo (ATI) with jack detection, Sony UX-90s

     hippo_1   Hippo (Benq) with jack detection

     basic      fixed pin assignment w/o SPDIF

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   ALC882/885

     3stack-dig   3-jack with SPDIF I/O

     6stack-dig   6-jack digital with SPDIF I/O

     arima      Arima W820Di1

     macpro   MacPro support

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   ALC883/888

     3stack-dig   3-jack with SPDIF I/O

     6stack-dig   6-jack digital with SPDIF I/O

     3stack-6ch    3-jack 6-channel

     3stack-6ch-dig 3-jack 6-channel with SPDIF I/O

     6stack-dig-demo  6-jack digital for Intel demo board

     acer      Acer laptops (Travelmate 3012WTMi, Aspire 5600, etc)

     medion   Medion Laptops

     targa-dig   Targa/MSI

     targa-2ch-dig   Targs/MSI with 2-channel

     laptop-eapd   3-jack with SPDIF I/O and EAPD (Clevo M540JE, M550JE)

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   ALC861/660

     3stack   3-jack

     3stack-dig   3-jack with SPDIF I/O

     6stack-dig   6-jack with SPDIF I/O

     3stack-660   3-jack (for ALC660)

     uniwill-m31   Uniwill M31 laptop

     toshiba   Toshiba laptop support

     asus      Asus laptop support

     asus-laptop   ASUS F2/F3 laptops

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   ALC861VD/660VD

     3stack   3-jack

     3stack-dig   3-jack with SPDIF OUT

     6stack-dig   6-jack with SPDIF OUT

     3stack-660   3-jack (for ALC660VD)

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   CMI9880

     minimal   3-jack in back

     min_fp   3-jack in back, 2-jack in front

     full      6-jack in back, 2-jack in front

     full_dig   6-jack in back, 2-jack in front, SPDIF I/O

     allout   5-jack in back, 2-jack in front, SPDIF out

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   AD1981

     basic      3-jack (default)

     hp      HP nx6320

     thinkpad   Lenovo Thinkpad T60/X60/Z60

   AD1986A

     6stack   6-jack, separate surrounds (default)

     3stack   3-stack, shared surrounds

     laptop   2-channel only (FSC V2060, Samsung M50)

     laptop-eapd   2-channel with EAPD (Samsung R65, ASUS A6J)

     ultra      2-channel with EAPD (Samsung Ultra tablet PC)

   AD1988

     6stack   6-jack

     6stack-dig   ditto with SPDIF

     3stack   3-jack

     3stack-dig   ditto with SPDIF

     laptop   3-jack with hp-jack automute

     laptop-dig   ditto with SPDIF

     auto      auto-config reading BIOS (default)

   

   Conexant 5045

     laptop   Laptop config 

     test      for testing/debugging purpose, almost all controls

         can be adjusted.  Appearing only when compiled with

         $CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

   Conexant 5047

     laptop   Basic Laptop config 

     laptop-hp   Laptop config for some HP models (subdevice 30A5)

     laptop-eapd   Laptop config with EAPD support

     test      for testing/debugging purpose, almost all controls

         can be adjusted.  Appearing only when compiled with

         $CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

   STAC9200/9205/9254

     ref      Reference board

   STAC9220/9221

     ref      Reference board

     3stack   D945 3stack

     5stack   D945 5stack + SPDIF

     macmini   Intel Mac Mini

     macbook   Intel Mac Book

     macbook-pro   Intel Mac Book Pro

   STAC9202/9250/9251

     ref      Reference board, base config

     m2-2      Some Gateway MX series laptops

     m6      Some Gateway NX series laptops

   STAC9227/9228/9229/927x

     ref      Reference board

     3stack   D965 3stack

     5stack   D965 5stack + SPDIF

   STAC9872

     vaio      Setup for VAIO FE550G/SZ110

     vaio-ar Setup for VAIO AR

    If the default configuration doesn't work and one of the above

    matches with your device, report it together with the PCI

    subsystem ID (output of "lspci -nv") to ALSA BTS or alsa-devel

    ML (see the section "Links and Addresses").

    Note 2: If you get click noises on output, try the module option

       position_fix=1 or 2.  position_fix=1 will use the SD_LPIB

       register value without FIFO size correction as the current

       DMA pointer.  position_fix=2 will make the driver to use

       the position buffer instead of reading SD_LPIB register.

       (Usually SD_LPLIB register is more accurate than the

       position buffer.)

    NB: If you get many "azx_get_response timeout" messages at

    loading, it's likely a problem of interrupts (e.g. ACPI irq

    routing).  Try to boot with options like "pci=noacpi".  Also, you

    can try "single_cmd=1" module option.  This will switch the

    communication method between HDA controller and codecs to the

    single immediate commands instead of CORB/RIRB.  Basically, the

    single command mode is provided only for BIOS, and you won't get

    unsolicited events, too.  But, at least, this works independently

    from the irq.  Remember this is a last resort, and should be

    avoided as much as possible...

    

    The power-management is supported.
```

----------

## sirion

Grazie per i nuovi docs, nella versione che avevo io mancano dei modelli.

La mia penso sia : "3stack-6ch-dig" 3-jack 6-channel with SPDIF I/O 

Sul manuale della scheda madre Asus P5N-E SLI dice alla voce audio:

Realtek ALC883 6-channel CODEC

1 x Coaxial S/PDIF out port (dovrebbe essere la digitale, giusto ?)

Supports Audio Sensing and Enumeration technology

Supports Multi-Streaming Technology

Ho 3 jack sul retro e sembra sia 6 canali e ho un'uscita digitale quindi = 3stack-6ch-dig.

Ora mi funziona anche lo speaker, il beep arriva dalle casse e non + dallo speaker del pc.

Ma ancora non sento il suono mentre ascolto mp3 o guardo dei filmati...

grazie tigerwalk, hai altri suggerimenti ?

----------

## Tigerwalk

Si, ti consiglio di provare tutti i moduli della famiglia della tua scheda, perchè non sempre il modulo che dovrebbe essere quello idoneo, alla fine lavora come si deve! Devi, insomma, perdere qualche minuto di tempo!  :Wink: 

----------

## sirion

Ho provato anche gli altri ma sembra che la mia prima scelta sia la migliore...  :Confused: 

----------

